# maze in a garage



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

For the past couple of years, I've been setting up my display in the garage. Basically, I had a bunch of props scattered around with no real structure or theme. TOT's would just walk in, check out the scenery, get their candy, and leave. I found a site where a guy created a structure out of pipe in his garage that essentially created 5 small rooms. I'm going to try this, but I can't find the site to give the guy proper credit (or ask his advice).

Has anyone else done this? The structure itself is pretty simple. What I want to do is pump fog through the frame and drill holes in the pipe so that the fog will seep out along the floor. Can a standard fogger do this? I was thinking of maybe having a 'Y' coupler at the fogger and using a fan to help push the fog.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Sounds lke a great idea. Just don't know how you'd push the fog along efficiently enough with just a fan. I would guess you'd have to have at least (2) foggers on either end. The garage idea is pretty cool. We have a guy in our sub that does that and it always turns out great. He works on it starting in September and builds it during the weeks. You don't have to worry about weather or theft, and you can set up as needed.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm thinking of sealing all but the bottom pieces so the fog just comes out from the floor. If I could use dry ice, I might have it come from the top so that it runs down the walls. I think I saw on another thread where someone did something similar to this by mounting the fogger up high and letting gravity help move the fog through the structure.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Gloomy_Gus,

Maybe you're thinking about DeathLord's setup?
http://deathlord.net/TentWallSystem/tentwall.htm

I wanted to do that in my garage but I've never gotten around to building a shed to keep all the garage "junk" in.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

ScareFX said:


> Gloomy_Gus,
> 
> Maybe you're thinking about DeathLord's setup?
> http://deathlord.net/TentWallSystem/tentwall.htm
> ...


That's it exactly! Now I can give him the credit he deserves. The site is from 2002, so I hope he didn't get so frustrated with trying to piece it together that he gave up. I also wish he had more finished pics. Oh well, if I can make this work, I'll have plenty of photos.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

wow... I could never do that in my garage - it's full of stuff all around the edges 2' deep. Great idea though.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Ya, my garage is full of stuff too. The maze allows for a two foot gap around the outside. If I make the walls sturdy enough, I can pile things up higher around the outside.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

I do a garage and yard maze.....the garage is pretty easy to do with scene setters hanging and some burlap....really cool site mention above....but you can do a good garage maze with out all that work......we use atv's,remotes,foggers,lights and about 10 actors.....I can set mine in a day...see the pics on my last page here.http://community.webtv.net/boswell7/doc0


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks good bozz. But your garage is much cleaner than mine. I have to push all the junk up against the walls, so scene setters won't work for me. This year I'm going to use black cloth for the walls of the maze, but if this works out, I might get scene setters for the walls next year.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks......updated my web page with some good pics from Oct. 31......it went well....how was yours ?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

My garage is the sacred man place so no maze but you got me thinking if it would be possible to pump the fog using computer type cooling fans or how far would cooled fog travel say if it was chilled in a 2" pipe and reducd to 1". Because mt fog chiller produced alot of velocity


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

It worked really well. My fog chiller worked better this year than last year. I put two frozen water bottles in the tube so the fog had to go around them. That seemed to have a better chilling effect. The wind outside helped to circulate the fog around the maze. The TOT's loved it mainly because it got them out from the cold.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It turned out fine Gloomy. Nice to see it all.


----------

